# Turning ideas



## brown down (May 14, 2012)

found this site today while looking for ideas, they have some decent tutorials. 
i did see a few that wanted money but most are free
the guy that makes the cowboy hats is ridiculously talented! i have seen one of his videos on youtube. at least i think its the same guy. 
http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_projects.html


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 14, 2012)

That's a good one, BD. If you want to see some good educational video's, look up Bob Hamilton on youtube.


----------



## brown down (May 15, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > found this site today while looking for ideas, they have some decent tutorials.
> ...



wonder if you could ask him to do a very informative tutorial on how to do that :tree hugger:

a better diagram or how to do the bending would be awesome!:irishjig:


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2012)

I've seen the hat turning before and bending it's very cool. I could get into just hats and lampshades. Need to graduate past simple bowls first though not to even mention hollow forms.


----------



## brown down (May 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I've seen the hat turning before and bending it's very cool. I could get into just hats and lampshades. Need to graduate past simple bowls first though not to even mention hollow forms.



i am right there with yo :teeth laugh:
i have seen lampshades turned and that is amazing getting that thing that thin and not blowing apart in your face!
i would love to try these sometime but unfortunately i need a bigger lathe:dash2: 
your FBE would make for an awesome lampshade!!


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2012)

brown down said:


> ...
> your FBE would make for an awesome lampshade!!



One of Roy's turning friends has already roughed out a couple big FBE blanks for shades can't wait to see them.


----------



## Dennis Ford (May 15, 2012)

Bob:
your are making me blush



rbaccus said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > found this site today while looking for ideas, they have some decent tutorials.
> ...


----------



## brown down (May 15, 2012)

Dennis Ford said:


> Bob:
> your are making me blush
> 
> 
> ...


if you get time can you do a build thread on how to do this? would be much appreciated


----------



## DKMD (May 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I've only done a few shades from NIP, but I'd think you'd want to turn them green to final thickness... I used a light to transilluminate the wood for gauging thickness, and that works better when the wood is wet. I hope we'll see some photos when they get finished!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2012)

Light shades- somebody said light shades???? I would love to see them also. I am nuttier about those [email protected] lights then I am would. And as we all know that takes some doin!!! :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------

